# what veggies don't you like?



## luvs (Dec 21, 2004)

me, i cannot take how bitter bell peppers are. blech. i can eat them in very limited amounts cooked, as for fajitas or pepper steak, but even then...
also, okra. that slime it emits is just too much for me. uckyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## middie (Dec 21, 2004)

can't stand any of them... except corn and potatoes


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 21, 2004)

Cooked spinach or any green leafy thing that gets slimy like okra; green peppers do not like me, but orange and yellow are great.  Do nto like zucchini as it is so bland, merliton (chaoyte) because it needs too much work to make it taste good.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 21, 2004)

I hate okra!   I made a huge batch of gumbo for my dad's birthday and at his request I added quite a bit of okra. I was gagging the entire time that I was cooking, couldn't get past the mucous-like slime.  :x  Don't care for beets but I'm okay with just about anything else!


----------



## luvs (Dec 21, 2004)

oh, beets! i hate beets!
okra sure doesn't seem like a favorite.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 21, 2004)

I like pickled beets.  My aunt makes raspberry jello, and puts jullienne picked beets and pineapple in  it and makes a horseraddish-sourcream-mayo sauce for it that is devine.  I will make a pickled beet lover out of you.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 22, 2004)

In my own opinion, zucchini is a weed...I know I have eaten it, and not complained to much, but it is something that grows better than a dandelion, and results in huge crops that we apparently cannot ship out to feed the Third World!

Okra is the (something not nice) brother of Zucchini...fortunately, we don't see great quantities of it in Canada, and when caused to add it to a recipe, can de-core it of the squishy insides, and limit the quantity by "simple sanity"...

Likewise we are not "inflicted" by the "popular growth" of Lima Beans here...and many of us have learned to like beets, either the top "greens" or bottom "bulbs", even if the latter tend to travel like "grease" through my particular "goose"...

Lifter


----------



## marmalady (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, all y'all okra haters are just gonna have to come to South Carolina and have us fix up a mess a fried okra - yew'll see, it's good!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 22, 2004)

Amen marmalady!!  I love okra, boiled, fried, pickled, you name it, I'll eat it!!

As far as what I hate, raw onions, raw celery, beets, bell peppers, olives(green & black), sour kraut, & sweet peas(I have to fix them for the rest of the family though).


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 22, 2004)

Raw onions, cabbage, and while I love the taste of peppers they don't love me so I avoid them.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 22, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Well, all y'all okra haters are just gonna have to come to South Carolina and have us fix up a mess a fried okra - yew'll see, it's good!



Yep marmalady and crewsk.... okra is wonderful.  Southern food lovers of the world   --   UNITE!

Zucchinini is prolific, so is dandelion greens, but what wonderful foods they are....!


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 22, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Likewise we are not "inflicted" by the "popular growth" of Lima Beans here...and many of us have learned to like beets, either the top "greens" or bottom "bulbs", even if the latter tend to travel like "grease" through my particular "goose"...
> 
> Lifter



I forgot to mention lima beans I love them too, especially the bit white ones in soup with a ham bone, and the baby ones, MMMMM


----------



## Lifter (Dec 23, 2004)

What marvellous "constitutions" you will find, just crossing an invisible "boundary" known as a "border"!

Must laugh, over the "likes" and "can't stands" views!

Lifter


----------



## Catseye (Dec 23, 2004)

I like baby spinach, but I can't do the grownup kind.  Endive; it looks wierd, it has a wierd mouth feel, and it tastes bad.  

There are two vegetables that I want to like, and am trying:  Mushrooms and green peppers.  So many good-lookin recipes have them, you'd think they would taste a whole lot better than they do.  Something about the texture of mushrooms that I can't abide, though I've gotten to where I can handle small amounts in a big pot of something.  And I love prepping them.  But I'll never like cooked whole green peppers.

And okra is horrible.


Cats


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 24, 2004)

Catseye said:
			
		

> I like baby spinach, but I can't do the grownup kind.  Endive; it looks wierd, it has a wierd mouth feel, and it tastes bad.
> 
> There are two vegetables that I want to like, and am trying:  Mushrooms and green peppers.  So many good-lookin recipes have them, you'd think they would taste a whole lot better than they do.  Something about the texture of mushrooms that I can't abide, though I've gotten to where I can handle small amounts in a big pot of something.  And I love prepping them.  But I'll never like cooked whole green peppers.
> 
> ...



I too cannot do green peppers, so I substitute either yellow or orange, raw or cooked they do not bother me.  Just smelling the green ones is nausiating to me. Mushrooms I absolutely love.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 26, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Well, all y'all okra haters are just gonna have to come to South Carolina and have us fix up a mess a fried okra - yew'll see, it's good!


I love fried okra and hot pickled okra, neither of which are slimy.  I hate collard greens and Swiss chard.  Otherwise I pretty much love all vegetables (although some much more than others).

 Barbara


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 26, 2004)

The vegetable I don't care for is acorn squash.  I shy away from squash that I have to peel first before preparing.  Never fails I either slice my finger or have to take a break when I clean it.  Getting the peeling off is such an effort.  Any other vegetable seems simples. Oh, shredding cabbage is another one that I don't like.  Not for the taste but preparation.


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2004)

I love veggies! 
Mushrooms are the only one I don't care for.

However (catseye, are you listening?) one of my first posts was regarding this distaste for mushrooms, and some brilliant person here (I remember it was a guy) said to substitute sliced tofu, sauteed in beef broth for mushrooms in recipes. I've passed this on to so many people!

I think artichokes are the most heavenly food in the veggie kingdom!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 27, 2004)

I think artichokes are the most heavenly food in the veggie kingdom!

Okay.  How do you fix them?  Everyone in store has told me to be careful of the choke? Can choke you?  Is this right?  I have never ate one and seem to be plentiful in the store.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 27, 2004)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> The vegetable I don't care for is acorn squash.  I shy away from squash that I have to peel first before preparing.  Never fails I either slice my finger or have to take a break when I clean it.  Getting the peeling off is such an effort.  Any other vegetable seems simples. Oh, shredding cabbage is another one that I don't like.  Not for the taste but preparation.



Why do you peel the squash, I just cut them in half, remove seeds and sprinkle cut side with fresh pepper, turn cut side down on oiled parchment paper and roast until desired doneness, then scoop out and continue preparation.  I do not like shredding cabbage either, usually cut in wedges and steam or roast.


----------



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

I  can't stand scallions or bell pepper


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> I think artichokes are the most heavenly food in the veggie kingdom![/quote/]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

what my mom does is boils them for like 40 min (after cutting off those pointy things) and then we dip the leaves it a itallian vinagrette. once we get down to the heart, you cut out those little hair thingies and you cut the heart up and then eat it.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 28, 2004)

I thank you for explaining to me about preparation of the artichokes.  Do people like to scare you when they say the pot could explode?  Then I heard about choking?  You two seem like no problem!  Sounds wonderful and I will attempt it.  Wish you were here to watch that I do it right.  So paranoid after negative comments.  Maybe they want to deny me the good taste they enjoy.  Selfish?  People do not seem so sharing in the store. That is why I am grateful to this site because I learn so much.  I am sure if I met you in the store and asked for help you would be just as open as you are here.  Please continue to practice this as you never know who you will help in life.  Thanks again.


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> ...Thanks again.



You are very welcome!


----------



## htc (Dec 28, 2004)

I still haven't grown fond of bitter cucumber...yuck...stir fried or in a soup...though DH & the rest of the family loves it.


----------



## jkath (Dec 29, 2004)

bitter cucumber?
Is that different than regular, or is it just an underwatered dud from the store?


----------



## htc (Dec 29, 2004)

It's completely different from the regular or English cucumbers you get at the American grocery store. I've never seen it sold in Western grocery stores, only in Asian supermarkets.  Man, it's sooooooooooo bitter!!!! The flavor is so strong!  That said, of course it's known to be good for you.  :? 

It looks like a regular cucumber, but it's got bumps all over it and is a lighter color.  I've heard that the bigger the bumps are, that means it's not as bitter. Also, the seeds look different, bigger, kind of like the seeds you would see in a squash.  The seeds are never eaten, just the "meat".

Most people prepare it in a soup: take the cucumber, remove the pit, add mea/shrimp mixture. It has a clear broth.  Or people cut it up and stir fry it with other veggies and or eggs.  

Here's a link to what a typical stir fry dish looks like.  Note what it says about the healing effects.  My mom used to make me eat this as a kid cuz of the health benefits.  I still make it once in a while, even though I don't like it.  Hubby loves it, me and step son could definitely live w/o it.

http://www.foodno1.com/efoodno1/menu/efood-chantung/efood-ct-beauty/html/efood-ct-beauty-c014m.html


----------



## htc (Dec 29, 2004)

Here's a better pic of what a bitter cucumber looks like.  Scroll to the bottom, it's the 1st pic on left.

http://www.foodno1.com/filipino/menu/efood-chantung/ctc-ch/html/efood-ct-beauty-c014m.html


----------



## Russell (Dec 29, 2004)

Also, i gag on cucumber and zuccini


----------



## kyles (Dec 29, 2004)

Bitter cucumber is also called bitter melon, that's what it's called in England and Australia. I have only tried it once, I didn't hate it but I didn't like it either.


----------



## jkath (Dec 29, 2004)

very interesting, htc - where are you located anyway?

Miguzi - do you like zucchini in breads, muffins or cakes?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

Even if you don't like zucchini, you'll like this recipe--it tastes like potato pancakes!

*Zucchini Patties*

2 c grated zucchini
2 eggs, beaten
¼ c chopped onion
½ c flour
½ c grated Parmesan cheese
½ c shredded mozzarella cheese
Salt to taste

In a medium bowl, combine the zucchini, eggs, onion, flour, Parmesan, mozzarella, and salt.

Heat oil in a medium skillet over medium high heat.  Drop zucchini mixture by heaping tablespoonfuls and cook for a few minutes on each side, until golden.


----------



## Coco (Dec 29, 2004)

CAULIFLOWER. YUCK.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 30, 2004)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Even if you don't like zucchini, you'll like this recipe--it tastes like potato pancakes!
> 
> *Zucchini Patties*
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good one.  Now to go get the ingredients.  Thanks


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 30, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> In the Kitchen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew someone would have easier way.  If I would just take time to ask.  I thank you norgeskog.  I appreciate your time and you saved me lot of aggravation with preparing them.  I love to eat them and this sounds like half the battle.  Thanks for sharing.  You can FEEL what I had to go through.


----------



## homecook500 (Jan 31, 2005)

Generally I don't like cucumbers or zucchini, for the same reason, the slimy wet texture.  But I have had cucumbers and zucchini that I liked, don't know what the secret is!

I love tomatos, but not in salad, except for the grape kind.


----------



## luvs (Feb 1, 2005)

hmmm, homecook... you might try salting your cucumbers (sliced) and putting them in a colander in the sink or over a bowl to pull some of the moisture out of them.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2005)

olives(green & black)and  sour kraut.   I'm married to a Greek so I have to pretend to like olives once in awhile, lol .


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 2, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Well, all y'all okra haters are just gonna have to come to South Carolina and have us fix up a mess a fried okra - yew'll see, it's good!



If your okra is slimey - you're not cooking it right. Huh, marmalady?

The only vegi I don't like is one not cooked properly - and just about any canned vegis. About the only canned thing I like is creamed corn.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 7, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> olives(green & black)and  sour kraut.   I'm married to a Greek so I have to pretend to like olives once in awhile, lol .



Do you eat Reuben Sandwiches?  They have kraut on them.  I love it with potatoes and sausage but my stomach can't handle too much.  Supposedly good for stomach.  Someone I know drinks the juice.  Has to do it.


----------



## cats (Feb 11, 2005)

Most all vegetables are fine with me, but I too stay away from canned. I do use frozen, but definitely prefer fresh when available locally - not the so-called fresh from gosh knows where in the supermarkets (like off season corn on the cob.) The only veggie I don't eat much of is turnips. We grow them in our garden, but I find them too strong to eat alone. I will add them to boiling potatoes for about the last 15 min. of cooking time and then just mash them along with the potatoes. Gives a nice boost to plain old mashed potatoes and also sneaks in another vegatable. During the harvest season for the turnips, I clean, peel, cut up, and put in freezer bags. Then, all Winter, I can just take out some whenever I want to add to potatoes.


----------

